
Effective Ways to Collect Customer Feedback on Your Website - ashleyusersnap
https://usersnap.com/blog/collecting-customer-feedback/
======
ashleyusersnap
Usersnap's visual capture and in-app annotation is great for customers to
communicate feedback accurately and fantastic for support and dev team to
understand and track the tickets.

